# Finally getting back at it!



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

After nearly a month on vacation in the Rockies I've finally got back to getting some sticks done. I have Christmas craft show, one of only two I do all year, coming up in early November and need some inventory

The mountain man topper is carved from sassafras and is attached to a loge pole pine shank.

The bear topper is also carved from sassafras and is attached to a spalted maple shank. The pine is tinted with acrylic gel stain and the maple is stained with gunstock oil based stain to match the reddish bark of the sassafras As maple is notorious for blotching when using oils, I thinned the oil stain down with mineral spirits to allow it to penetrate the wood with minimal blotching. Both pieces are finished with satin spar poly and have a 4 strand braided (camo & brown) paracord lanyard.

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Those are some good looking Sticks.


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

I like those. Wish I was that artistic.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you back. I hope you had a great vacation.

Great sticks!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad to see you got time to get back to your sticks Mark. Those are nice.


----------

